# Great Tip



## drRapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Make a copy of everything in your wallet in case of emergency or it gets stolen/lost.

And keep your social security card at home in a safe spot.


----------



## mogomra (Oct 10, 2008)

What would you do about credit cards?


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

get rid of them


----------



## stompk (Oct 26, 2008)

drRapier said:


> Make a copy of everything in your wallet in case of emergency or it gets stolen/lost.
> 
> And keep your social security card at home in a safe spot.


Something I do, is scan every document I have and put it in an encrypted file (I use TrueCrypt) and I keep copies of that file on thumb drives and have one in every bag and car.

small thumb drives are real cheap now and if it is lost or stolen, the data is useless to anyone else, but allows you to keep all of your important records with you.

I take photos of all CCards and ID's and I scan any contracts, loans or agreements. I only have a 512mb usb drive and still have tons of room left.

hope that helps someone.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2008)

Are thumb drives password protected now or still not?


----------



## stompk (Oct 26, 2008)

Tom said:


> Are thumb drives password protected now or still not?


Well, some, like SANDISK are, and Ironkey (which is more like a suite, than just a key). but those are more expensive.

I have an Ironkey and it is amazing, but for these "BoB"
keys, I use reliable, but less expensive models.

the TrueCrypt software is free and it does password protected file (archive) encryption. It is a great product and others in the security community recommend it highly. the software is installed on the thumb drive so you always have it with you.

There is a little learning curve, but such are most things worth doing.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

drRapier said:


> And keep your social security card at home in a safe spot.


OK, I'll bite - Of what use is a social security card?

Sure, like most people, I've got my membership card in the greatest ponzi scheme ever. But I can't remember the last time I even looked at it. It's no good for anything, even says right on it 'NOT FOR IDENTIFICATION".

Yup, it is locked up in the safe with the truck title, birth cert and other similar papers. But I don't recall ever having to actually USE it for anything.

Just curious

G


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I absolutely do not keep any identification with my social in my wallet. Like you CG I keep my SSN in my safe with all my other documents. Can't recall ever using it, don't even think I used it to get my passport.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Doesn't matter if I have your social or not...

Name and current address, ANY piece of junk mail will have that, and I've got you...

All I do is run a credit check (Costs $35 from the major credit reporting companies) with just the name and street address, and they will give me your full & correct name, date of birth, social security number, drives license number, and in some cases, a list of your banks and credit cards, along with any mortgages and property you might own and if you are current or delinquent in your property taxes, yearly income and a break down of that income, earned or unearned, how may 1099's or W-4 forms you have on record, dependents, ect.

From there it's just a hop, skip & jump over to the state/county records (most are on line now) and punch in the tax numbers, and get back the tax records for the properties, vehicles (cars, boats, motor homes, trailers) and their registrations, criminal records, licenses for cars, trucks, boats, radio operations, hunting/fishing licenses, ect.

An increasing number of states are requiring special license holders to have their social security numbers on the license.
CDL (Commercial Drivers License) holders are increasingly required to have an ORIGINAL social security office issued card when loading or unloading at any government operations center...
Guys that carry stuff like military contractor parts, or if you have to enter areas like gated industrial parks or airports.

Many places are requiring an official copy of social security card and birth certificate, along with some places requiring things like voter registration cards...


----------



## yeehaaa (Oct 29, 2008)

*Great tip followup*

"All I do is run a credit check (Costs $35 from the major credit reporting companies) with just the name and street address, and they will give me your full & correct name, date of birth, social security number, drives license number, and in some cases, a list of your banks and credit cards, along with any mortgages and property you might own and if you are current or delinquent in your property taxes, yearly income and a break down of that income, earned or unearned, how may 1099's or W-4 forms you have on record, dependents, ect."

Jeep, 
with your above comment, identity theft can be stopped cold by a credit freeze on the three credit companies. This varies by state on the cost, but minimal - free or $10. Log onto Clark Howard (consumer advocate) website - clarkhoward.com - and put "credit freeze" in the search field. He has links to all three credit companies. Thawing your freeze when you want is a little pain, but it sure is peace of mind knowing some creep can not get ahold of your personal information.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Very interesting tip! I listen to C. Howard but never heard that. That's what I assume Lifelock does?


----------

